

Tracking Economic Development with Open Data and Predictive Algorithms - moriara
http://blog.algorithmia.com/post/119318050069/tracking-economic-development-with-open-data-and

======
doppenhe
author here, thanks for checking this post out and happy to answer any
questions.

